# Small markets not worth it.



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

I work in Spokane WA and business is slow granted Uber is new here (only have had since may) but if I work the weekdays an 6 hour shift only nets me 4 rides at 5 dollars a piece. Weekends are better and have a 15 an hour guarantee. I launched Spokane and those days were good, with the free rides i had plenty of work and uber gave us a 100 dollar trip incentive for 5 rides made 1200 my first week. Hopefully bussiness picks up. Ratings held 100 rides 4.9 Heck yes and that's for someone with limited knowledge of Spokane (I live in Coeur d alene ID).


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

I am in the Lancaster/ Palmdale area of LA county.... Your lucky to get one fare every other day..... And they have no incentive to have you log on.... But I can only see this service grow..... It just needs to catch on.... I have a feeling many of my referrals are stuck in a waiting black hole so the clock can run out and the $250 bonus will disapear and then the drivers will flood in from the black hole..... But that will make it more reliable and it will pick up then.....


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2014)

I get blanked quite often in the San Gabriel Valley area of LA, luckily I have a full time job so I can just drive weekend nights when there are some pings.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

Already happening here, we have way to many drivers on some times. Airport runs can be good during the week they are usually 30 to 40 dollar fares and are easy to get but when their is 4 drivers already sitting at the airport it's really not work doing.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Spokane.....wow! Can you go into Boise???? Lots of Beer 101 students there!


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

Boise is actually quite the drive for me about 9 hours south on highway 95 I'm up in northern Idaho. Spokane is about 30 mins on I90 away. I did hear they will be launching in Boise interested in hearing how well it goes there.


----------



## paulm (Jul 4, 2014)

TheDudeAbides said:


> I work in Spokane WA and business is slow granted Uber is new here (only have had since may) but if I work the weekdays an 6 hour shift only nets me 4 rides at 5 dollars a piece. Weekends are better and have a 15 an hour guarantee.* I launched Spokane and those days were good, with the free rides i had plenty of work and uber gave us a 100 dollar trip incentive for 5 rides made 1200 my first week*. Hopefully bussiness picks up. Ratings held 100 rides 4.9 Heck yes and that's for someone with limited knowledge of Spokane (I live in Coeur d alene ID).


So the very first week was good, but now it's slowed down dramatically?

What does this have to do with it "catching on"? You are already basically saying that people have not found this service worthwhile if they aren't getting a free trip.....


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Yea small markets do suck. If you want anything you have to work Fri and Sat nights.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Come to vegas when uber opens here 500 million in taxicab fares in vegas. 40 million visitor year up 4 percent this year. No state tax ,cheap rent crazy weekend business. 30 fare for 400 easy as pie


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I do plan on moving to Vegas when Uber hits it big there...i have friends that live in Vegas and i just want to get out of here for awhile...streets there are so easy to navigate and work would be abundant for me


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Get place ,hope you come to help. Every cabbie makes money here. Night time big money. Remember we do not have x pricing factor like uber. God knows how much you will make on the holiday times!!!!


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Raider said:


> I do plan on moving to Vegas when Uber hits it big there...i have friends that live in Vegas and i just want to get out of here for awhile...streets there are so easy to navigate and work would be abundant for me


We were in Vegas for a while and then put a city-wide pause out because apparently like every partner we had in Vegas was absolutely insane and scared the hell out of the poor tourists. We're reopening it soon, though.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Been wanting to move to Vegas from high cost of living LA for a long time......If uBer were there, one weeks worth of driving would be enough to pay for a monthly living expense....... This would "tip the balance" on my decision


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Now I want to know what the UberVegas drivers did that scared the passengers!


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Now I want to know what the UberVegas drivers did that scared the passengers!


 We drive fast talk fast and work like mad no past time crap for us. We want freedom. No not forget 10000 cabbie here travis gave you guys your freedom we demand our turn. I am waiting travis


----------

